# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Торрент телевидение, прошу тестировать.

## MartinGeil

Уважаемые пользователи! 

Наша команда разработчиков создала агрегатор трансляций онлайн, в том 
числе и спортивных (больше 20 каналов). 

Сразу отпишусь для скептиков. 
Да. Не ново, торрент-тв уже есть. Однако мы решили пойти по пути обеспечения стабильности. Т.е. мы мониторим источники на различных ресурсах онлайн, сортируем, складываем их до кучи. В этом случае, если по какой-то причине, один из источников вышел из строя, канал остается доступен с других источников. 

Из плюсов: 
1) Наши трансляции собраны со всего русскоязычного интернета; 
2) Трансляции не тормозят, так как сервис работает по технологии торрент: чем больше людей смотрит, тем стабильнее вещание. 
3) У нас собрано больше 400 каналов, включая HD. 
4) Наш сервис абсолютно бесплатен! 

Прошу пользоваться и тестировать! Мы будем благодарны любым предложениям по развитию проекта. 


Вебсайт: www.t-tv.org 

__________________ 

С уважением, 
команда разработчиков T-TV.ORG

----------

